# Ice fishing sled



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I finished my sled for my gear and shanty.............. I made this for the days I have to walk 2-3miles, in hopes for a much easier drag.............. Was hoping for some input if any of you made something similar and how it worked for ya.............The sleds maiden voyage is Friday outta Catawba........... Hope it wasn't a waste of time


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

We made something similar out of wood when using our pop up on inland lakes. Except it has a deck with partitioned storage areas to fit our pop up, milk crates etc. The skis are perfect and the set up works very well. Pics have been posted on ice fish Ohio in the sled invention forum under my name and can assure it will work well. At least ours does a great job with the skis, you should be happy with it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Very nice job. You should have made it a little bit higher off the ground as you dont have much clearance for high snow. I had a smitty sled made for me that sits about 8" high and it works great.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

chaunc said:


> You should have made it a little bit higher off the ground as you dont have much clearance for high snow.


I made something similar out of wood but had to add a third ski to get it to ride on top of the snow with the weight of all my stuff. The depth of snow doesn't matter if it rides on top. Suggest you spray and rub the bottom of the skis with pledge or something similar before you go out. If you go that far it may be worthwhile to take the wax out with you and put it on again before you head back.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

What is the clearance between the skis and the smitty? Does the smitty raise up if you're into deep snow?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I would love to have that sled if it's alluminum and not silver painted steel.
Take it one more step and install pins in the cross braces so you can fold it up.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Its aluminum, I made one as well but used 2/8 for deep snow, it's just like chaunc


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes its thick aluminum, nice and light but sturdy.............. pic is a little deceiving, its just shy of 7inches tall, from bottom of skis to top of frame............ I already waxed the skis also............ If it lightens my load at all during walk , Ill be happy.......... total cost=$10.oo for mine, which was the skis........


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

I built a Smitty sled early last month. It rode really nice on top of the deeper snow that we had 2 weeks ago. I'm guessing my gear is 40lbs or so. All in all after 7 or 8 eight trips, it seems to be a solid sled design.

What I like is that you don't need any tools for assembly or break down, and it will also be easy to store in the off season. 

I used 2"x 6" for the side uprights which was a good choice for me because I had it laying around in my garage stash.


----------

